# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Probleem met vriendin;seksueel verlangen e.d.

## Gozer1987

Hallo,

Ik zit met een probleem, ben wezen googlen en kwam op dit forum uit dus bij deze!:
ik ben 20J oud, vriendin is 19j oud

Ik heb nu al 13 maanden een vriendin, het gaat vrij goed enzo, we wonen vrij ver van elkaar, alleen zie ik haar bijna elk weekend, soms doordeweeks ook als ze uit school komt, dit is 1.5uur met de trein en met een OV is het ook gratis dus dit is allemaal wel te doen.
Zelf heb ik ook een auto, waar ik in 2.5uur ook bij haar ben, wat ik er ook altijd voor over heb heen en weer in het weekend (alleen duur maar ach..!)

En nu het probleempje:

Het eerste half jaar werden de kleren van mn lijf afgetrokken en kwam het seksueel initiatief van ons allebij af, en nog meer van mijn vriendin. 
Bijvoorbeeld na wat drankjes en we uit waren geweest e.d.
Toen hoorde je me nooit klagen en ze was al ook aan de pil voor mij mocht dit uitmaken.

Toen had ik een week ongeveer waarbij ik al in 10min klaar kwam terwijl ze nog door wilde zegmaar.
Dit vond ze toén niet zo leuk maar week later geen last meer van gehad.

Maar achteraf gezien is het sinds daarna stukken minder geworden, ik zou bij wijze van elke dag nog wel willen, haha.
het werd steeds minder en dit vind ik op termijn vervelend.
Ik zie haar voornamelijk in weekenden alleen en als ik het weekend al samen niks heb gehad vind ik dat ook vervelend, dan weet ik dat ik haar over minstens een week weer pas zie en dus 2 weken geen seks heb gehad.

Ik ben er vrij nuchter over, ik heb ook vanalles geprobeerd en niet teveel druk erachter te zetten, dit vind ze dan ook niet fijn denk ik zo.

Heb b.v. een Rabbit vibrator gekocht en dit vond ze wel intressant is ook 2 maal leuk geweest, samen porno kijken nooit gedacht dat een vrouw (harde) porno ook ''geil'' zou vinden dus dit was ook een aantal keer een succes.
Getzelfde geld voor een soort sexy korset rood/zwart pakje met mooie kousen die ik gekocht had, ook 1maal leuk geweest.
Ik heb ook spaanse vlieg gekocht dit is volgens mij dure troep, achteraf om gelachen.
Verschillende soorten glijmiddel van durex en durex massage/glijmiddel (Play)
Alleen kon ze daar niet tegen en vond glijmiddel niet fijn dus helaas  :Smile: 
Verder houd ze niet van orale seks geven of ontvangen al denk ik daar weer anders over.
Ze vind (of vond) het lekker om gemeenschap te hebben normaal.

Alleen van de een op andere moment was dat ineens weg, er komt vrijwel nooit initiatief vanaf haar kant, als ik het aangeef dan is het aandringen dus weer geprobeerd 3 weken niks bij haar te doen, wat dus resulteerde in 3 weken geen seks...
Ik vind dit vrij storend in mijn verder goede relatie,
ik weet dat ze van me houd en ik van haar.

Als ik heel eerlijk moet zijn doet ze het soms alleen voor mij en dat vind ik niet fijn, hier wat voorbeelden waarom ik dat denk:

-Soms staat de tv aan zit ze op de tv te letten zeg ik er wat van moesten we lachen ach..
-bij het samen douchen van tevoren zeggen ja we douchen effe snel, en zodra ze dan klaar is met wassen en scheren dan zegt ze vaak ik ga er alvast vanuit
-De ene keer heeft ze hoofdpijn, dan heeft ze er last van dat ze over 2 dagen ongesteld is, dan is het te laat, dan heeft zegeen zin, dan zegt ze ik wil morgen maar dat komt er ook niet van..
-ja je moet zo wel klaarkomen het gaat een beetje pijn doen
-kom je zo al klaar (... laatste 2 zijn 1/2 keer gezegd)

Ze weet zelf niet hoe het komt en vind het ook niet leuk, laatst werd ze er zelfs emotioneel van.
(ze zij na 6maanden nog:'' ik kan echt geen week zonder seks, weet niet of ik dat zou kunnen met een vriend hoor in en relatie..'')
Nu is de rol omgedraaid en denk ik er over op termijn als dit blijft of ik niet een drang naar seks ergens anders krijg..

Ik streel mn vriendin bijna elke avond samen en daar word ze heel rustig van en vind het dan ook super om haar tijdens bv. tv kijken een uur te strelen met mn vingetoppen.
Alleen wil ze dan mij vrijwel nooit masseren wat ik soms ook wel fijn vind.
Vaak is het dan wel vervelend als je altijd met plezier (nog steeds) je vriendin lekker verwent maar nooit wat terug krijgt.
Kijk, het is niet zo van, ik streel jou, nu wil ik sex, als dat duidelijk is.

Het laaste weekend dat we elkaar zagen savonds samen alleen en nog geen seks hadden gehad na 3 weken dat ik express geen initiatief nam wilde ik erover praten nadat we tv keken en zij tegen mij zij van ja ik ga slapen schat wil jij nog tv kijken??

Toen raakte ik een beetje van binnen geirriteerd en dat merkte ze, toen zij ik ja mn libido probleem, toen konden we eerst er ook allebij om lachen maar het is toch wel serieus.
Zeker met in mn achterhoofd als ik dit weekend weer geen seks heb gehad dan heb ik de hele volgende week tot het weekend weer geen seksuele intimiteit.



Kortom, 

is er iemand die er over kan praten?
ik hoop op veel reacties met tips en mensen die hetzelfde probleem hebben

----------


## Gozer1987

iemand??

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Gozer1987,

Als allereerste vind ik het heel dapper dat je hier zo open je verhaal hebt kunnen neerzetten!
Als ik het goed begrijp wonen jullie 1,5 á 2,5u van elkaar vandaan. Voor haar is de school nu weer begonnen. Heb jij momenteel heel veel sexueel verlangen en zij totaal niet.

Ik begrijp dat de afstand lastig is in deze situatie maar dat jullie er goed mee omgaan. Toch mag je dit niet vergeten! Over het algemeen (bij de vrouw) geldt dat je fit mag voelen/lekker in je vel zitten om te kunnen verlangen naar sex. Je doet er veel aan om haar te stimuleren voor sexuele gemeenschap, zonder haar onder druk proberen te zetten. Echter kan zij zich toch wel enigzins onderdruk gezet voelen. Soms is het nodig om met een hele andere kijk er naar te kijken... probeer het eens een prettig weekend te hebben zonder het onderwerp sex in het achterhoofd. Begrijp dat het een lastig word, maar wie weet krijgen jullie dan juist wel sexuele gemeenschap en dan zal het voelen als een enorme bevrijding... wanneer je gaat kijken naar hoevaak jullie sex hebben maakt je nu niet gelukkig. Dus kijk het dan anders, denk dan aan hoe fijn het is als jullie "samen" sex hebben, koester dat. Trek desnoods jezelf af met die gedachten in je hoofd. 
Jij houdt wel van orale sex, zij minder. Wat vind zij lekker, wat is voor haar nodig om opgewonden te raken en zin te krijgen in sex. Wat is haar ideaal beeld van sexuele gemeensschap met jou? Is dat een lang voorspel, verschillende standjes, vooraf elkaar masseren.... vul maar in. Creeër voor jullie beide een prettige ontspannen sfeer. 
Je vriendin zit nog op school, dus haar school is weer begonnen, mogelijk moet ze wennen aan het nieuwe ritme. Misschien ziet ze er onbewust tegen op, als ze huiswerk moet maken in het weekend dat julllie elkaar nog minder zien. Er kunnen ook hele andere aspecten spelen, dat ze niet lekker in haar velletje zit. Probeer daar achter te komen en haar daarin te helpen, te steunen waar nodig. Er is meer in het leven dan sex alleen! 

Hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.
Hier kan je posten wat je erover kwijt wil en ook verhalen lezen van andere (in de andere topis hierover). 

petra

----------


## General F

Hoi Gozer.

Uiteraard werkt praten met je partner hierover het beste.
Gooi alles eruit wat je niet zint,kan je je achteraf nooit voor je hoofd slaan dat je iets niet gezegd hebt.
Wees niet bang om iemand te kwetsen, zachte heelmeester maken stinkende wonden.Tenslotte hebben we het misschien wel over je toekomstige levenspartner.

En dan dit:

Als ik het vergelijk met mijn eigen ervaringen en van mensen om me heen kan ik er het volgende over zeggen, *zonder* een oordeel te velen over jouw situatie want ik ken jullie natuurlijk niet.

Wat jij omschrijft ken ik ruwweg in 2 situaties,waarbij ik nogmaals wil benadrukken dat het bij jou helemaal niet zo hoeft te zijn.

De eerste ken ik uit de eerste hand,namelijk mijzelf.
Na een huwelijk van 12 jaar en 2 kinderen was na de geboorte van ons 2e kind bij mijn vrouw de lust er helemaal af.Maanden zaten we zonder sex.
Dit is achteraf bekeken een bekend verschijnsel na een geboorte en we konden er goed over praten.
Eindresultaat voor mij was dat ik het tekort aan sex niet aankon en dat betekende het einde van de relatie.
Aangezien jij geen kinderen hebt en ook niet mijn leeftijd denk ik niet dat het zo toepasselijk voor jou is, hou er wel rekening mee dat vrouwen nu eenmaal anders in elkaar zitten dan mannen dus dit verschijnsel kan zich best bij jouw vriendin voordoen maar in een andere vorm of met een andere reden.

De 2e ken ik van een goede vriend, die omschreef exact de verschijnselen die jij omschrijft en achteraf bleek dus dat zijn partner een ander had. :EEK!: 

Verder ben ik in de tijd wat harder geworden ten aanzien van relaties
Niet iedereen zal mijn standpunt onderschrijven, maar als je nu al zit te tobben met sex, en er op seksueel gebied dingen zijn die jij graag zou willen, maar je vriendin niet (oraal), moet je voor jezelf maar bepalen of je dat wilt en accepteert van je (toekomstige)levenspartner
Ik heb dus mensen uit elkaar zien gaan omdat de man niet al zijn lusten bij zijn partner kwijt kon.

Wat ik probeer te zeggen is dat je op alle vlakken toch wel bij elkaar moet passen.
Kan je erg goed met iemand omschieten en voel je je bij iemand fijn en op je gemak, kan je jezelf zijn maar gaat het tussen de lakens niet zoals je graag zou willen en kom je daar met je partner niet uit dan denk ik dat het vroeg of laat fout gaat.
Andersom kan ik persoonlijk mededelen uit ervaringen, ik had een vriendin waarbij het tussen de lakens vuurwerk was, maar daarbuiten ging het absoluut niet, dat werkt ook niet.

Nou goed. Ik hoop dat ik je niet heb laten schrikken met deze uitspraken en er zullen beslist mensen zijn die het absoluut niet met mij eens zijn waartegen ik wil zeggen dat dit mijn ervaringen zijn en deze uitspraken ,zoals al mijn andere, geheel voor mijn rekening zijn.


Succes gozer

----------


## Gozer1987

Hallo, allereerst heel erg bedankt Petra en general!!!

Ik ben echt heel blij dat ik het even kwijt kan.
sinds een tijdje woont ze met een vriendin voor haar school in een andere stad en die licht precies tussen ons in, wat soms handig is en ze uit school wel eens naar mij gaat.
met de trein is dit 1.5u met de auto ongeveer hetzelfde.

Alleen S'weekends zijn we 2.5u met auto of 3.5uur met de trein van elkaar verwijderd komt het op neer.
Dit is nooit een probleem geweest ik vind tweemaal 2,5u niet lang op een weekend gezien.

Ik moet ook zeggen dat ze de laatste tijd bijna nooit wilt dat ik ook haar tot een orgasme bevredig, dit vind ik zelf soms ook storend omdat ik het ook fijn vind om haar te plezieren (Niet egoistisch zijn, al respecteer ik het altijd als ze het niet wilt en zeur er ook niet over ofzo).

Ik moet ook zeggen dat we het soms proberen en dan gaat het heel goed, alleen dan voor ze net klaar komt lukt het niet meer sinds een tijdje..
Op het moment dat de ''focus'' er dan even bij haar af is heeft ze meer zoiets van: ''ach het lukt toch niet laat dan maar''

Het orale sex vind ik niet heel storend opzich, laatst (5 weke geleden) werd ik ook verrast en bijvoorbeeld ineens geblind-doekt en ook op een nog nooit eerdere manier zegmaar eerst helemaal verwend,dat is echt heel fijn ook dan.
Een beetje ''out of the box'' zegmaar.

Verder is mn vriendin kwa karater best vrij verlegen bij onbekenden ook voor haar accent bijvoorbeeld wat ik niet heb hier.

Het is de laatste tijd zelfs ook niet zo fijn de seks want dan wilt ze het alleen snel en dan kom ik alleen aan mn trekken, dus de tijden dat we samen wel sex hebben vind ik het ook niet geweldig ..

Zelf heb ik ook aangegeven dat het me niet uit maakt als ik langer bezig ben bij haar,
ik dacht eerst van misschien vind ze dat ik teveel moeite moet doen en dan het niet kan uitstaan dat het te lang duurd.


-------------

En hallo general,

Ik kan me best voorstellen dat dat lastig is ja,
ik ben er ook bang voor op termijn.

Ik heb momenteel geen flauwste vermoeden of enig idee wanneer ze vreemd zou kunnen gaan bijv, en het lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk.
Dat wilt niet zeggen dat ik er nooit aan heb gedacht.

En inderdaad, op andere gebieden kunnen we het wel heel goed met elkaar vinden en dit vind ik ook minstens zo belangrijk.
Ik ben trouwens ook niet geschrokken hoor.



Nogmaals bedankt het was een lang verhaal om te lezen..!

Mochten er meer mensen met tips of ervaringen zijn raak ze hier kwijt

vriendelijk bedankt



**edit p.s. ik ben mijn tas pakken en vertrek zo naar mn vriendin toe, later in de avond zijn we alleen thuis en ik begin nergens over en zie wat er gebeurd weer..! ben maandag weer op het forum en lees in het weekend stiekem de replys door

----------


## Gozer1987

halloo..

Daar ben ik weer,
ik voel me alleen maar slechter,
afgelopen weekend was niet echt een succes..

Vrijdag avond vroeg ze toen we de tv uit deden en even gingen liggen 
of ik zin had, maar dan wel snel.

Dan zou je zeggen dat zij het initiatief neemt maar het is eerder ''mededelen''
verder geprobeerd een beetje op te warmen maar ik moet al het iniatief nemen 
kwam het op neer.
Zo kwam het weer over omdat het niet te lang moest en ze nam kwa actie geen initiatief
(hiermee bedoel ik zoenen, je handen vrijspel geven etc.. meer blijven liggen was het.)
Geprobeerd er wat van te maken maar het ging niet echt..

Volgende dag (afgelopen zaterdag dus..)
Er wat over gepraat, en ze had zin om eruit te komen en die avond moest ik na het uitgaan maar effe flink uitgetest worden.
Máár..
Hier kwam vrij weinig van niet echt een initiatief enzo, en het geprobeerd zij had een condoom gepakt en ik heb toen zeker een half uur ongeveer geprobeerd haar op te warmen met zoenen.. strelen, met mijn handen ''plagen''
Maar het deed haar helemaal niks.. haar clitoris word niet gevoelig en het blijft momenteel ook vrij ''droog'' net als de dag ervoor..
Ze probeerde volgens mij ''gespeeld'' te zeggen dat ze het lekker vond maar ik ben niet stom, lichaamstaal zegt genoeg zeker toen ik een keer ''auw'' hoorde.

Ik vind dit echt niet leuk en ben ook gestopt, en vanuit haar wilden we het de dag erna weer proberen.
Het voelde bijna alsof ik m'n eigen vriendin misbruikte...  :Frown:  ..
Nu lukt het zelfs niet eens meer.

De dag erna wilde ze me nog aftrekken maar dan totaal met haar gedachte er niet bij en niet opgewonden..
dit lukte dus ook niet en het voelt niet goed omdat het niet ''intiem'' is..

Iemand nog verdere tips?

ik heb trouwens uit de krant een stukje gehaald waar wetenschappers vrouwen zochten die een relatie hebben waarbij de seksuele aantrekkingskracht is verminderd of weg is waar je 2x langs kan komen en nog geld zelfs krijgt... is dit wat???

Heel erg bedankt allemaal...
ik vind dit echt moeilijk...  :Frown:

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Gozer,

Ik heb je verhaal even snel gelezen en vind het ook moedig dat je het hier op een forum hebt neergezet. Je bent er serieus mee bezig en dat vind ik heel goed. Ondanks dat er vast honderden adviezen zouden zijn waarmee je misschien verder geholpen zou zijn, is mijn enige advies (en misschien is dat al gegeven, nogmaals ik heb het snel gelezen): praat met je vriendin. Stel je net zo kwetsbaar op als je dat op dit forum feitelijk doet. Ik ken maar weinig meisjes die daar niet voor open staan. Daarbij, meestal heeft een sexprobleem niets met sex te maken, maar met hoe je naar elkaar toe staat in een relatie.

Ik hoop dat het sowieso al wat beter met je gaat, je lijkt me een hele lieve jongen.

Liefs,
Four

----------


## Gozer1987

hee four heel erg bedankt!

Is idd niet makkelijk het zo kwijt te doen maar ach..
voor mogelijke oplossingen en tips die helpen doe ik alles.

Iemand anders ervaring of tips???
ik hoop het

----------


## koolstofje

Ik heb ook zo'n vrouw gehad, eerst bere geil maar toen de kids er waren ging het ding op slot! 10 jaar haast geen sex meer gehad, maar geloof me het is de vrouw waar je als man niets van snapt, en het zijn de dingen die je voor je relatie doet. Dus het zit hem ook in de lieve dingen die je voor elkaar doet.
10 min sex hebben en snel klaar komen daar zou ik eerst aan werken, dat kun je een vrouw niet aan doen, die is dan nog niet eens warmgedraait, maak er eerder 100min van dan kom je in de buurt.
Wel gevaarlijk die situatie daar bij jou, die van mij ging er met een ander vandoor na 10 jaar OM DE SEX!

----------


## Gozer1987

ik word gek en ze komt afspraken niet na, zoals dingen die ze ging opzoeken hoe het kwam enzo...

waaant, 1x deed ze (alsof?) het wel 15min goed ging,
maar weer mocht ik niets bij haar doen enzo en weer moest het snel dus..

stukje uit de krant van 1.5 week geleden doet ze ook als niets mee..

ik word er gek van plus dat ze vandaag loopt te sacharijnen als we 5min even niks te de hebben..

ik word er steeds gekker van en dalijk ga ik er nog er van onder door....

mvg

----------


## chicka1958

Hee Gozer wat ik me afvraag, ik volg je verhaal al even, of jullie wel bijelkaar passen. Dit lijkt me ook geen goede basis om een toekomst op te bouwen als het nu al gaat zoals bij jullie. Met een groet Chicka

----------


## Gozer1987

Dankjewel voor je reactie!


Het is zo,
verder is het opzich goed, hebben vaak plezier met elkaar,
als ik het t niet waard vond, zeker met die afstand had ik het wel vaarwel gezegd.

Ik ken haar heel goed, en zij mij, ik kan samen lachen en huilen.

Ik vind het egoistisch of stom om zoiets stop te zetten als het een tijd met het seksuele vlak niet gaat, het lastige is alleen, het licht niet aan mijn kant denk ik..?

Ik ben een aardige jongen ik hou ervan om mn vriendin lekker te verwennen enzo,
eten maken, de afwas doen bij haar studentenhuis zodat zij tv kan kijken al wilt ze me dan helpen, af en toe kleine lieve dingetjes die ik dan graag doe.

Ik weet alleen op seksueel vlak geen raad

----------


## chicka1958

Hee gozer ben ik weer, mijn antwoord schreef ik naar aanleiding van jouw stukje,........ ik word gek en ze komt afspraken niet na, zoals dingen die ze ging opzoeken hoe het kwam enzo...

waaant, 1x deed ze (alsof?) het wel 15min goed ging,
maar weer mocht ik niets bij haar doen enzo en weer moest het snel dus..

stukje uit de krant van 1.5 week geleden doet ze ook als niets mee..

ik word er gek van plus dat ze vandaag loopt te sacharijnen als we 5min even niks te de hebben..

ik word er steeds gekker van en dalijk ga ik er nog er van onder door....

Misschien kun je haar voorstellen om daarvoor samen in therapie te gaan om aan jullie probleem te werken, want het is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat of jij of zij er aan onderdoor gaat. Met een groet Chicka

----------


## General F

Als ik even reageren mag denk ik toch dat dit niet goed gaat en evenmin goed zal gaan.
Ik geef toe dat subtiliteit niet mijn sterkste punt is, maar ik denk dat je jezelf even moet ''resetten'', oftewel afstand nemen en eens goed moet kijken of dit allemaal wel goed gaat.

De ergernis treed nu al op bij je, terwijl je dat pas over 20 jaar moet krijgen. :Big Grin: 
Ik krijg de indruk dat je vriendin er (onbewust) achter is gekomen dat jullie niet voor elkaar geschapen zijn en dat onbewust duidelijk probeert te maken aan je.

Je bent jong,en trouwens al was je 2 keer zo oud, dit ga je niet trekken.
Ik zou lompweg zeggen: neem afstand, neem rust en neem desnoods afscheid.
Het leven is veel te kort.

----------


## Nora

Hallo Gozer,

Ik ben het wel eens met wat General schrijft. Als je zo gefixeerd raakt door de seks met je vriendin, kun je beter wat afstand doen. Want ook de andere, gezellige, lieve situaties lijden er onder. Vooral als je het gevoel hebt dat zij er niet veel aan doet. Misschien moet ze even wakker geschud worden door de afstand die je neemt. 

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Francesco

Dag Goser,
Dat vind ik nou ook. Begin eens met het niet op een afspraak met haar te verschijnen.
Hoe zal ze dan reageren?. Of: kom een keer een paar uur eerder, of onverwacht.
Ik krijg ook het idee dat er iets heel anders in het spel is, waardoor jullie steeds minder basis voor de toekomst krijgen. 
Sterkte.

----------


## Gozer1987

hee allemaal,

Nogmaals bedankt.
ik moet zeggen geprobeerd erover te praten 2.5week terug en niet dit weekend maar vorig weekend ging het wel ´´goed´´ alleen dit heb ik eerder mee gemaakt en mijn gezonde twijfel (van tevoren) heeft het afgelopen dinsdag en vrijdag t/m vandaag (zondag) zichzelf bewezen..


sinds vorig weekend zaterdag (nu al een week+afgelopen weekend samen) helemaal niets, heb er niet over geklaagd of iets maar toch wilde ik het melden hier.
Ik zie haar ook pas weer vrijdag waarschijnlijk en dan hebben we al 2weken niets gedaan...

groeten

----------


## General F

Gozer.

Misschien is het tijd voor de botte bijl.
Ik denk dat je geduld en subtiele aanpak wel op zijn nu.
Confronteer haar gewoon met de feiten; dat het niet klopt en niet werkt.
Vraag haar of ze wel door wil gaan en maak zelf duidelijk dat jij op deze manier niet door wil gaan.
Nogmaals, je slaat hier de fundamenten voor de rest van je leven.

Voor hetzelfde geld zit je over vijf jaar in een te duur huis met een giga hypotheek, een kindje, met een tweede op komst, en komen jullie er dan achter dat het niet werkt.
Klinkt als een doomscenario maar ik heb het maar al te vaak zien gebeuren.
En dan heb je dus wel levenslang.

Je bent echt veel te jong voor deze ellende.

F.

----------


## Gozer1987

Nogmaals bedankt,

Misschien heb je gelijk, het zou allemaal makkelijker zijn als ik van tevoren de juiste beslissingen kon nemen..
Ik weet wel wat ik zelf er onder door ga als ik het zelf afkap moet ik zeggen..
ik hou echt super veel van haar en kan nog steeds ook echt gezellig samen zijn.

ik weet ook zeker dat zij dat voor mij ook heeft enzo...
en van een ´´goede´´ relatie (van 13+maanden nu) vind ik het zonde om ook het af te kappen en het goede kwijt te raken en eerder het prbleem op te lossen.. 
ze wilt dat zelf ook wel, alleen de manier waarop of hoe??
weet ze niet te vertellen.. dit vin ik lastig en hoop da het gaat lukken.

Ik wacht het liever nog zowiezo wel af..
want voor zon beslissing wil ik geen verkeerde keuze maken.
Misschien komt het naarder over dan dat het is omdat ik op het forum voornamelijk over problemen praat.

Desondanks,
alle soorten reacties gewenst..!

Ben ik stom bezig? juist niet? zou jij/jullie het ook zo doen?
verklaar je me voor gek?... etc...

mvg

----------


## General F

Hey Gozer

De bal ligt nu bij jou, so to speak.
Je kan dribbelen, overspelen of scoren.
Beetje beeldspraak, maar je snapt het denk ik wel.
Misschien kom ik een beetje verbitterd over, maar da's niet echt zoals ik ben hoor.
Ben gewoon een realist(geworden), maar heb ook de wijsheid beslist niet in pacht.

Ik laat je los in deze, tenslotte moet je het toch zelf allemaal doen.
Matters of the heart zijn nu eenmaal lastig, ik weet er genoeg van.

Succes, pm sturen mag altijd!

F

----------


## Gozer1987

ik lees hier nog regelmatig, nogmaals bedankt.

mogelijke reden is dat ze veel stress voor haar school heeft en het ok zelfs deels op mij afreageert.. afgelopen weekend in center parks ook helemaal niks gedaan en z er pas weer vrijdag wat neer komt op bijna 3 weken geen seksueel contact...

ik vind het ook zielig en heb niet veel laten merken maar toc is het nog steeds heel vervelend.. (hee schat ik ben moe ik ga slapen... kijk jij maar nog wat anders op tv)

groeten, mij

----------


## General F

Klinkt als iets na 3 kinderen en 15 jaar huwelijk :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Een vrouw die stress heeft, heeft vaak geen zin in sex..teveel aan haar hoofd,te druk...maar dit betekent zéker niet dat ze niet van je houd hoor...ik geef mijn vriend vaak een 'handmassage' als ik te moe ben...is dat geen idee??

----------


## Gozer1987

hee allemaal nogmaals bedankt,

ik weet nu hoe het komt voor 99% zeker
ze is de laatste tijd (sinds kort erger) hee erg gestresst
met haar school,
en sinds nu, over mijn thuis situatie..
ik ben aangevallen door mijn pa maar vooral ma..
dat los daar van,
ze weet niet wat ze anders moet doen dit is al haar 2e opleiding en haalt ze het niet moet ze uit haar studentenhuis waar ze samen met een vriendin woont.
(en er ook dus uit moet dan)
daar maakt ze zich zorgen over en over dat school niet lukt en of ze het wel wilt.

mijn probleem thuis kon ik tevens mijn verjaardag afgelopen weekend niet vieren... heel erg naar allemaal dus..
ik hou me wat afzijdig nu maar en ga naar disneyland in december samen ook met mn vriendinnetje..

ze had met een ''giegel'' verjaardagssex beloofd, en dat begon ook wel leuk maar 10min later exclusief wat voorspel toen zij ze ''schiet maar op'' 
ja dat is een afknapper en bleek dat het weer zeer ging doen en het liep dus weer op niks uit helaas...
ze zegt dat ze er echt wel zin in heeft maar zodra ze wat voelt dat het pijn gaat doen dat ze dan denkt van : ''achh.. pffff doet het weer zeer'''en dan lukt het helemaal niet meer
en dus toen zijn we gestopt, ze wilde eerst doorgaan maar ging niet..
ik zij dan maak je het toch op een andere manier af?..
jaja, ehmmm doen we de volgende keer wel..
hoeft ze echt niet te vragen ook aan mij vind ik mag ze heus doen..
maarja was niet echt leuk had er wel weer hoofdpijn van..

wel zij ze.. ja ik vind het ook vervelend maar ik hou wel heel veel van je


nu moet ik zeggen waar het aan ligt ik weet het niet..

alleen dat ze dat voor ''het probleem''' niet had


** edit, sorry als de opbouw van de tekst ronduit slecht is maar dat komt omdat ik dit snel heb getypt en opgesomd uit mn hoofd

----------


## General F

Heb je al eens serieus overwogen om hulp te gaan zoeken?
Een therapeut of ziets?
Heb hier geen ervaring mee, maar andere bezoekers van die forum misschien wel.

(open uitnodiging om te reageren dus)

----------


## ojone_jamila

Mijn god zeg. Wat een gedoe. Als ht bij mij ooit zoiets gebeurt dan had ik tegen hem gezegd dat wat mij dwars zit. Gewoon recht door zee. En als het nog niet lukt en het wordt steeds erger dan betekent: dumpen die handel. Het is zo zonde van je tijd en je energie. Het leven is kort en we leven maar een keer. Ga met haar praten en vertel wat je voelt en wat je denkt. De relatie is niet alleen gebaseerd op sex. Relatie moet je toch alles met elkaar delen dus ook jouw gevoelens en jouw gedachten. 

Veel succes verder

----------


## Agnes574

Gebruiken jullie glijmiddel??
Anders serieus overwegen (bij begin penetratie en tussendoor),vaginale droogheid komt vaak voor en geeft pijn en dus geen zin meer.
Vraag haar waardoor ze pijn krijgt; droogheid,jij te groot,zij te klein,etc...
Praat erover met haar!

Sterkte!!

----------


## Gozer1987

ik lees heir nog steeds,
tot dusver hebben we al meerdere merken en soorten oa durex wel eens geprobeerd alleen gaf ze elke keer aan het niet fijn te vinden, 
volgens mij is ze heel snel afgeleid en is haar zin ineens weg, het speelt nog steeds...

ik weet wel zeker dat ik superveel van mn vriendinnetje hou en wil haar ook rust geven.
soms alleen lijkt wat beter te gaan maar op termijn gezien eigenlijk niet..

ik vind het soms lastig erover te beginnen en uit haar zelf begint ze er niet over..
aja soms nog lastig maar ik ga nog eens kijken of ze eens hulp wilt mocht het niet verbeteren en nog meer middelen proberen.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Gozer,

Pfffffff dat was een lang verhaal wat je schreef hoor, moest me ff helemaal inlezen nog hahahha. Als je geen zin hebt in seks of minder zin dan je partner, kan dat grote problemen geven binnen een relatie.
Het kan leiden tot veel frustratie en spanningen. Wanneer één van de partners, in dit geval jouw vriendin, geen zin heeft in seks op momenten dat jij daar wel naar verlangt, kan dit voor haar of voor beiden erg vervelend zijn.
Geen zin hebben in seks is een veel voorkomend probleem. Veel mensen denken dat met name veel vrouwen hier last van hebben maar "geen zin " klachten komen ook steeds meer voor bij mannen.
De behoefte aan seks is bij iedereen verschillend en daardoor heeft het weinig zin elkaar af te meten tegen een seksueel gemiddelde en dat als " normaal " te beschouwen. 
De behoefte aan eten en slapen is meestal ook verschillend. De één eet twee borden eten per dag terwijl de ander genoeg heeft aan één bord. De één houdt van kip , de ander houdt van vlees. Hetzelfde geldt voor seksualiteit. Er kunnen veel redenen zijn waarom jou vriendin geen zin heeft om te vrijen. In principe komt het erop neer dat alles, waardoor iemand zich niet prettig of gelukkig voelt, invloed heeft op de behoefte aan seks. Er kunnen spanningen zijn op het werk, in de relatie, in de familie, enzovoort.
Het kan zijn dat de manier van vrijen door haar niet als prettig ervaren wordt, maar dat ze wel zin heeft in " seks" met zichzelf maar niet met jou.
Het kan zijn dat zij het vrijen met jou als een sleur ervaart. (ik zeg niet dat dat zo is, maar ik noem maar een voorbeeld) Veel vrouwen hebben bijvoorbeeld wel behoefte aan strelen en zoenen maar durven daartoe geen initiatieven meer te nemen omdat ze geen zin hebben om gemeenschap te hebben. Het gevolg kan zijn dat er helemaal niets meer gebeurt op lichamelijk gebied. Voor vrouwen is het belangrijk om naast de seksuele relatie voldoende emotionele intimiteit te ervaren met de partner. Als het in de rest van de relatie niet goed zit, (ook een voorbeeld) wordt de behoefte aan seks bij vrouwen meestal ook minder. Vaak geven met name vrouwen wel aan wat ze niet willen maar niet wat ze wel willen. Om weer zin in sex te krijgen zullen jullie creatief moeten zijn. De patronen doorbreken die zijn ingesleten in jullie sexleven. Nou vroeg je om tips, en hieronder zullen er een paar volgen, ik hoop dat je/jullie er wat aan hebben.

Tip 1: bereid je voor op sex 
Kan je nog herinneren hoe je je best deed om zo goed mogelijk voor de dag te komen op de eerste afspraakjes met je vaste partner? (als dat tenminste van toepassing was bij jullie )Denk daarom al een paar uur van tevoren aan sex met je partner. Stuur een suggestief, pikant sms-je naar haar, enz. Zet je partner bovenaan je lijst met prioriteiten en kijk wat er gebeurt.

Tip 2: blijf flirten
Een compliment, een blik of aanraking veroorzaakt een reactie die zorgt voor de verleiding om een stap verder te gaan. Praat eens niet over je werk, je school , de afwas of wat dan ook. Maak eens een opmerking over haar sexy ogen of achterste, vertel haar dat haar lach je altijd zo'n warm gevoel geeft en haar lachkuiltjes (als ze die heeft )zo charmant zijn. En niet onbelangrijk, ZET DE TV UIT! Ik lees namelijk vaak in jou posten dat die gewoon aanstaat. Niet verstandig!!

Tip 3: ontsnap aan het huis
De kans is groot dat je huis vol ligt met dingen die haar van jou afleiden, dit betekent niet dat je onmiddelijk een 'weekendje weg' moet gaan boeken maar maak b.v. een eetafspraak in een restaurantje en praat over je wensen en dromen en wat je bezig houdt op het moment. Voer het soort gesprekken dat jullie hadden toen jullie elkaar net leerden kennen. Dit bevordert de 'emotionele intimiteit' tussen jullie. Deze emotionele band is vooral belangrijk voor vrouwen zodat het fysieke gedeelte opwindend kan zijn.

Tip 4: veruim je sexuele repertoire
Druk niet steeds op dezelfde 'sexuele knoppen' die zo goed werkten toen jullie elkaar net leerden kennen. Je eet toch ook niet iedere avond hetzelfde?

Tip 5: maak plezier!
Iedere activiteit waarbij je je laat gaan, of het nu samen dansen is, een ritje in de achtbaan of een andere gedeelde opwindende activiteit, zal het vuur aanwakkeren van je sexleven. Als je samen lacht en plezier hebt komen er endorfines vrij, hormonen waardoor je je lekker gaat voelen en het zal de band versterken tussen jou en je vriendin. Samen lachen kan een sexy begin zijn om de opwinding en het plezier van een affaire binnen de veiligheid van een vaste relatie te kunnen beleven.

Nou, ik wens je veel succes en hoop dat er verandering in jullie seksleven gaat komen.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Gozer1987

deylanna dankjewel!...

een zeer duidelijke en ook nog leuke post,
ik ga toevallig ook dit wekeend 2dagen naar disneyland parijs  :Smile: 

lekker samen ontspannen,
en op haar school gaat het ook wat beter, we blijven werken

het gaat opzich iets beter gelukkig momenteel,
het is nu ook wel duidelijk dat het een probleem is/was (bij haar/ons).

een aantal bovenstaande tips, had ik uit mezelf al gedaan  :Smile: 
bv netjes kleden als ik haar ophaal van station, lekker luchtje op etc. 
af en toe in haar nek kussen als ze bezig is, complimentje geven, etc.

wat anders is, 
ze houd iid van strelen,
alleen ze masseert bv mij dan nooit, oid.
en als ik de tv uitzet valt ze binnen 5min in slaap, wat kan ik hier aan doen???


mvg stefan

----------


## Déylanna

Oke, je schrijft dat ze inderdaad wel van strelen houdt, maar ze masseert jou nooit terug.....Maar wat ik me dan afvraag is: Tot hoever ga jij met dat strelen?? Stop je met het strelen als je ziet dat ze het niet echt waardeert als je het doet?? Hoe gedrag jij je eigen tegenover haar op het moment dat je haar streelt?? Streel je haar wel op de plekken die ZIJ het lekkerst vindt??(het lijkt wel een overhoring hè?? hahaha) 
En de grootste vraag wat ik nu heb is: Staat zij nog WEL open voor gemeenschap met jou?? Kijk, als je vriendin zich afsluit voor intimiteit met jou, dan kun je nog zo hard werken en je best doen om haar alsnog seksueel te prikkelen, maar het is dan roeien tegen de stroom in.....Snap je??
Je schrijft dat als je de tv uitzet, dat ze in slaapt valt. Maar als ze open staat voor intimiteit met jou, dan moet ook zij er voor werken. Dat ze geen seks met je wil, wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat ze niet van je houd, dat staat los van elkaar. 
Maar goed, hier komt weer een tip: Als je de tv uitzet, houd haar dan ook echt bezig!!!! Streel de plekken die zij lekker en prettig vind, en push haar niet om jou ook te strelen of te masseren. Laat haar het tempo bepalen, ook al betekent dat, dat ze niets terug doet bij jou. Laat haar voelen en merken dat je haar niet pusht om seks te hebben. Geef haar de indruk dat zij bepaalt wat er gaat gebeuren. Verder is (opnieuw) leren van elkaars lichaam te genieten erg belangrijk: inderdaad die massage, gewoon een beetje vrijen, tegen elkaar aanliggen en dat soort dingen. Haal de eventuele druk van de sex af en leer haar te ontspannen.
Stuur lieve berichtjes aan je partner. Stop briefjes in haar jaszak of stuur een sms of e-mail. Je kunt er ook spannende dingen in schrijven. Bijvoorbeeld: "Kom je vanavond vroeg thuis? Ik heb een verrassing voor je…"bla bla bla bla bla (de rest kun je zelf denk ik wel invullen) Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt. 

Liefs
De seksuoloog (hahahah)
Déylanna

----------


## Gozer1987

heey deylanna

het is met de tips wel ietsje beter geworden, 
ze houd er van als ik de tijd neem en haar streel met alleen mn vinger op haar rug buik en benen  :Smile:  ..

DIt doe ik ook best veel en bljft ze lekker vinden,  :Smile: 
verder push ik ook niet enzo,

al vind ik het voor mijn doen wel nog steeds weinig  :Frown: ..
dit durf ik niet echt te zeggen,
soms probeer ik spontaan ook wel eens iets maar meestal word ik afgewezen dan en dat is wel eens vervelend, dan maak ik er geintjes van over, waar zit je knopje! of waar moet ik je kietelen, hoe word die warm!
dat vind ze altijd wel grappig, het is ook niet leuk om het met een domper af te laten lopen zeg maar.

ik ben mn erg leuke lieve vriendinnetje altijd trouw, ik vind het alleen erg vervelend dat ze bv bijna nooit (half jaar zeker al) geen orale seks wilt of zin in heeft van beide kanten, en verschillende plekken vind ze ook niet boeiend ofzo..
Dus ik wil, probeer, echt alles stiekem uit, maar het lukt maar niet zo..
toch ben of word ik er soms een beetje gefrustreerd van,
aangezien ik bv ook niet zoveel ervaring met andere meisjes heb, en soms kom je wel eens iemand tegen waar je gelijk bij denk van hee die vind me wel leuk, 
en ik ben heel erg bang dat ik op termijn dat moeilijk gaat vinden als ik bijvoorbeeld seksuele aandacht van andere op mn pad weer heb...

heel raar om uit te leggen, en zeker het laatste niet iets om voor te schotelen bij je vriendinnetje

HELP!  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Hey hoi,

Jammer om te horen dat het "niet echt" is verandert tussen jullie.
Maar wat ik echt totaal niet snap, is waarom zij al een half jaar geen sex meer met jou wil. Er moet toch van haar kant uit, iets zijn waarom zij niet meer wil. Heb je haar ooit naar de reden daarvan gevraagd??
Zoals ik in een eerdere post al aan je schreef: dat zij geen sex wil, wil niet zeggen dat ze niet van je houdt. Alleen vind ik dat ze wel eens met een reden kan komen waarom ze niets meer wil. Als zij een reden kan geven, is het voor jou ook makkelijker om er in op te spelen. Nu maakt het jou denk ik ook behoorlijk onzeker??
Tja, om je vriendin te vertellen dat je bang bent, en het moeilijk gaat vinden, als je sexuele aandacht gaat krijgen van iemand anders, kan ik ook wel begrijpen. Maar misschien als je hier eens met haar over praat, gaat ze jou ook snappen.
Ik vindt het echt heel moeilijk om nu tips te geven over wat je wel of niet kunt doen, omdat jij dus helemaal geen reden weet waarom zij geen sex meer wilt. Met een reden kom je veel verder, snap je dat??
Met praten kom je altijd nog het verst. Ik denk dat er, zowiezo van haar kant uit, eens goed met elkaar gepraat moet worden. Wat zou voor haar een reden kunnen zijn om geen sex meer met jou te hebben??

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Gozer1987

hey, nogmaal bedankt,

Ja ik heb wel eens gevraagd naar een reden, maar die weet ze niet zegt ze dan..
soms wel hebben we het, maar vaak alleen kort en recht toe recht aan.
Ik WIL juist de tijd voor haar nemen enzo, alleen dat wilt ze nooit,
soms denk ik wel eens van ´´ jaa wie zou dat nou niet willen, een vriendje die je gerust met plezier al 2jaar elke dag liefs zou willen masseren omdat die zo gek op je is´´.. maja

ze houd ook van me, ik probeer ook diverse tips nog altijd,
alleen het is zo voorspelbaar en recht toe recht aan, ik maak er maar grapjes over soms..

Hoe kan ik het beste vragen om te praten? of hoe vraag ik of ze het kan proberen uit te leggen om mij duidelijker te maken?..

Ik vind het juist leuk als ik mn vriendin zoals voorheen seksueel kan verwennen...  :Frown: 

nogmaals weer bedankt, ik zou niet weten aan wie ik het anders moest vragen, echt super!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoe vraag je iemand het beste of die gene met je wil praten??
Vraag haar gewoon op een rustige, ontspannende manier of ze bereid is om met je te praten, omdat je graag iets aan haar kwijt wil. Vraag bv aan haar: wat haar tegenhoudt om sex nog te hebben. Of ze eventueel een angst ergens van heeft.
Kijk, misschien heeft ze een keer pijn gehad tijdens de sex, en is ze bang om het weer te voelen. Dat kan allemaal tuurlijk he. Ga gewoon naar haar toe, vertel haar dat je graag een keer goed met haar zou willen praten, omdat je ergens mee zit wat je met haar wil delen. Als het gesprek dan eenmaal op gang is, hou het dan ook aan de gang, en wuif bepaalde dingen niet af met een geintje.
En je hoeft wat het helpen betreft geen dank je te zeggen, want we helpen je graag.

liefs
Déy

----------


## Gozer1987

hmm, ik zie haar helaas zondag pas weer,
ik heb door de week een beetje aanstootgevende smsjes af en toe gestuurd vond ze wel leuk ..  :Smile:  hehe
effe kijken wat er gebeurt, ze is echt een schatje voor me... ik vind het alleen zo jammer, ik heb er erg moeite mee maar ervaring blijkt dat als ik het laat merken het erger alleen word/blijkt te worden, al zit er nu ook geen verbetering in.

Ik wil gewoon af en toe samen in een vaste relatie ook flink tekeer willen gaan, om zo te zeggen.
Nu maak ik me dadelijk zorgen over iets dat ik m'n vriendin niet wil aandoen maar voor m'n gevoel steeds meer in mn hoofd komt..  :Frown:  (al ben ik al sinds begin trouw  :Smile:  )

Thank you again, ik probeer het zondag als het uitkomt

Ik ga het zondag as subtiel proberen

----------


## Déylanna

Allereerst vindt ik het al heel goed van je dat je het "onderwerp" ter sprake gaat brengen bij je vriendin. Laat is weten hoe het is gegaan, oke??

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Gozer1987

zal ik zeker doen, dankjewel!

----------


## Gozer1987

niet echt diep op in kunnen gaan, dit probeer ik morgen beter uit te leggen maar,
als ze zegmaar moet trillen van genot (als ze bv vingeren lekker vind) dan is dat even, daarna zegt ze dat ze denkt: ik wil een orgasme, ik wil een orgasme. (terwijl dit bv pas in het begin is. (afgelopen zondag)

Ik zeg dan denk dan aan iets anders, fantaseer, iig, je moet niet denken van ik wil nú een orgasme. maja

meestal wilt ze niet eens dat ik haar verwen, stoort me nogal soms..  :Frown: 

ik ga er morgen meer op in, en dit weekend probeer ik diepgaander uit te leggen

----------


## Déylanna

Dus als ik het goed begrijp, bevalt het haar wel als jij "iets" doet bij haar, maar zegt ze steeds dat ze een orgasme wil??????? Als jou vriendin continue tegen zichzelf blijft zeggen:"ik wil een orgasme, ik wil ik wil ik wil ik wil.......... Tja, dan kan ze er geheid op rekenen dat die NIET gaat komen. Ze focust zich teveel daarop. Niet echt heel verstandig van haar. Als je verder op het gesprek in gaat, vraag haar dan eens waarom ze zo gefocust is op een orgasme. Er zal ongetwijfeld een reden voor zijn.

liefs
Déy

----------


## Gozer1987

hallo,

heb het weer geprobeerd, als het aan haar licht blijft het altijd zo kwam het er eerst op neer, (meestal dus korte sex waarbij alleen ik aan mn trekken kom, en zij zelf niet altijd omdat ze dat niet wilt..  :Frown:  )
Maargoed, aangezien ik een vaste vriendin heb durf het niet te zeggen haast, maar dan is er weinig variatie en bijv orale sex geve/nemen vind ik ook fijn, maar dat is ook minstens half jaar niet meer gebeurd...

ik hoop dat het nog beter gaat worden, soms hebben we wel 2x in het weekend, maar dan is het ''hetzelfde'' en kan ik er minder van genieten omdat zij ook anders reageert voor mn gevoel, van haar hoeft het zegmaaar niet voor mn gevoel.

----------


## Gozer1987

upje..

geld nog hetzelfde

----------


## shaolin

Hallo met shaolin ik weet niet hoe oud je ben als je geen 10 jaar geen sex heb gehad dan is er toch iets mis met jullie relatie ik heb een vrouw die zit met de overgang dan hebben ze geen zin in geven van aandacht en liefte geven dat is erg moerlijk voor een vrouw in haar jongere jaren kreeg ik genoeg aandacht sex was erg goed wij hebben kinderen en ja het woord steeds minder sex maar je moet wel ff denken wat vrouwen hebben meegemaakt kinderen baren huishouden koken kindere verschonen ect dat is toch niet makkelijk voor een vrouw somigen mannen begrijpen niks van vrouwen praaten met je partner is erg belangrijk ik begrijp haar wel meschrien is jow vrouw in de overgang praat met haar er over beeter voor jullie allebij ..

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Shaolin,

Heel lief dat je Gozer1987 wilt helpen, maarre ik denk niet dat zijn vriendin in de overgang is hoor :Wink:  Op zijn profiel staat namelijk dat hij pas 21 is... 
Maar misschien heb je wel verdere suggesties die Gozer1987 zou kunnen helpen? Alle tips zijn welkom natuurlijk :Smile:

----------


## Gozer1987

Hallo
Gelukkig gaat het dankzij praten ed en ook tips een stuk beter.
Ik zal later uitleggen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gozer,

Ik hoop dat het tussen jou en je vriendin wat beter gaat. Ik herken jou verhaal wel, van mezelf en vrienden/vriendinnen. De meeste adviezen zijn al gegeven las ik. 
Als ik het met mezelf vergelijk, ik had een superlieve vriend waar het eerst ook heel goed bij ging seksueel gezien, later ging het op alle andere vlakken ook goed muv sex, ik miste variatie en sociale intimiteit en had veel last van stress op school, werk en thuis. Ik heb dit toen aangekaart en gezegd wat ik wel/niet lekker vond, zou willen doen, wat me dwars zat en daarna ging het veel beter. Als we het moeilijk vonden om in woorden te zeggen wat we voelden dan schreven we het in een brief naar elkaar. Misschien wil jou vriendin het er ook wel over hebben, maar weet ze niet hoe ze het moet zeggen of durft ze het niet te zeggen, dus misschien kan je haar vragen om haar gevoelens/gedachtes op te schrijven? En anders kun jij haar misschien een lieve brief schrijven met jou gedachtes en gevoelens (zoals je hier ook doet) zodat ze die altijd kan nalezen als ze zich even minder voelt en misschien stimuleert haar dat om opener te zijn. 
Verder heb ik nog een vriendin die vroeger seksueel misbruikt is, ze doet de eerste tijd als ze met iemand een relatie heeft alsof ze alles lekker/leuk/fijn vind wat haar partner en zij doen, maar na een tijdje kan ze dat niet meer omdat ze dan met haar verleden geconfronteerd wordt en met haar eigen gevoelens in de problemen komt en dan vlucht ze weg en duwt mensen van zich af, om de cyclus opnieuw te beginnen. Ik weet niet of iets dergelijks jou vriendin is overkomen, maar het kan dus ook een oorzaak zijn.
Nou ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt! Veel succes/sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Gozer1987

dankjewel!

als de huisarts terug is van vakantie gaat ze met haar praten erover,
kan alleen maar beter worden..!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gozer1987

Is het al wat beter geworden? En is er al gepraat met de huisarts, en is daar iets uit gekomen? Ben zeer benieuwd naar je verhaal, hoop dat het nu allemaal een stuk lekkerder loopt tussen jou en je vriendin!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gozer,

Ik hoop dat het inmiddels al wat beter is geworden  :Smile:  Succes met de afspraak bij de dokter!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Gozer1987

Hallo de pil die bij huisarts was veranderd heeft of had niet geholpen.
In het topic : geen zin wat dan wel staat een heel verhaa misschien kan een moderator een link maken of plakken? ( zit op tel)

Bedankt voor de interesse, hoe zit het met jullie en metalcad bv?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gozer1987

Omdat je graag wilt dat je verhaal hier ook staat zal ik het even in dit bericht plakken voor de geinteresseerden:

bij mij we hadden een stappenplan; eerste week helemaal geen seks alleen zoenen, tweede week ook zelfde met bv alleen strelen erbij derde week hetzelfde maar miss handwerk etc etc. Het klinkt dom maar heel apart bijna de regels in week 2 al overschreden. Gelukkig niet gedaan alleen afgelopen zondag (week 3) waren we zo ver gekomen dat alleen ik haar met de hand had klaar laten komen. Ze werd helemaal wild, we hadden goed de tij er voor genomen met massage enzo.

Aanvulling op de regel was dat ze ook niet zelf alleen wat mag doen.

Tot op heden dus een succes, formule is: zij bepaald hoe of wat, maar de man trakteert voornamelijk op masseren strelen etc etc. Werkt het dan kan je een beetje plagen op bep. Plekken en hou het in het begin bij plagen!

Ik hoop dat iemand dit ook probeerd!

Mvg

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gozer,

Je vriendin was van pil gewisseld?
Fijn te horen dat je een manier hebt gevonden om weer intiem te worden met je vriendin  :Smile: 
Succes!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Vind het idd ook een hele goede tip van je!!
Je hebt laten zien dat deze techniek bij jou gewerkt heeft, dus misschien werkt deze voor de overige leden ook wel!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Gozer1987

Ik moet zegge dat de pil helemaal niets veranderd hoor, mn vriendin kwam trouwens zélf op dit stappenplan en tot nu voelt dat goed aan.
(alhoewel we geen ''gemeenschap'' hebben gehad, wel sex, voornamelijk op haar gericht  :Smile:  ) 

ik laat horen hoe het verloopt

dankjewel weer mensen

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gozer1987

Idd hou ons maar op de hoogte, we zijn zeer nieuwsgierig hoe je stappenplan uitpakt!
Vind het ook zeer goed van je vriendin dat ze zélf met dit stappenplan gekomen is. Houdt toch wel in dat ze heel erg veel van je houdt, en alles aan wilt doen om het je goed te maken  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gozer,

Dat pil verwisselen hoeft ook niet op het libido te werken, maar kan zijn dat haar ongesteldheid tijdelijk anders verliep vandaar  :Wink: 
Wel fijn dat je vriendin met een stappenplan kwam, geeft aan dat zij ook verbetering wil en dat jullie er samen hopelijk wel uitkomen!
Veel succes en laat ons weten hoe het afloopt?!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Gozer1987

Het heeft helaas niet gewerkt.. Zal later uitleg geven. 
Ik voel me echt rot, maar ook zeker voor haar.

Ons nieuwe plan (haar idee: vr za zo gewoon zin maken)
Was na poging 1 al mislukt.. Dus die was al snel mislukt..

Afgelopen zaterdag moest ik haar ook troosten want ze moest veel huilen. 

Ik vertel meer later groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gozer,

Het 'oude' stappenplan van strelen en dan evt verder gaan werkte niet en het 'nieuwe' plan gewoon zin maken ook niet? 
Gewoon zin maken is ook niet zo makkelijk, jullie moeten beide willen en de sfeer ed moet ook goed zijn...
Wel goed dat je je vriendin hebt getroost  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat jullie een andere manier gaan vinden! Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Gozer,

Ah ik vind het echt lullig voor je dat het allemaal mislukt is..
Vind het wel lief van je dat je je vriendin getroost hebt.
Hoop dat jullie er met iets anders uitkomen, maar het blijft een lastige situatie natuurlijk.
Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar de rest van je verhaal trouwens!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Gozer1987

Hallo

hier weer een update, met een goede en slechte kant..

We zijn nu iets meer dan 2,5 jaar samen, we wonen ver uit elkaar dit is soms lastig maar nooit een probleem geweest.

Afgelopen week waren we dinsdag tot zondag bij elkaar, zij had vakantie en kon bij mij slapen en een paar dagen werken bij mij in de buurt (normaal zien we elkaar alleen in het weekend maar ze had vakantie dus dit was een uitzondering).

Ze had vakantie van school, de grote klussen en huiswerk al af van school in het verschiet af, dus sprake van druk op school etc is het niet net als de pil.

Deze week heb ik meerdere malen geprobeerd het haar naar haar zin te maken door oa strelen waar ze nooit genoeg van krijgt en ook bijvoorbeeld masseren.
Geen enkele keer heb ik iets terug gehad behalve van "kom lekker tegen me aan liggen/het was lekker schat".
Nu was er de week of twee weken ervoor ook al geen sprake van intiemiteit, op strelen en tegen elkaar aan liggen na, dus ik heb zondagmiddag tijdens het uitlaten gevraagd of we zo even konden praten.
Toen moest ze lachen en zij lacherig dat ze dat niet wilde, met andere woorden: ze wist precies waar over het ging.
Uiteraard hebben we daarna even gepraat en uiteindelijk kwam het hier op neer:

eerst zij ze dat ze er geen behoefte aan had en ik er mee moet leven, en anders dat ze Misschien niet de juiste voor mij zou zijn, omdat ze het zelf wel prima vond zoals het nu gaat met vrijen en seks.

Later met doorpraten zij ze me dat ze de passie mist en dat ze het moeilijk vind dat bijvoorbeeld als we ui eten gaan we niet de hele tijd aan de praat kunnen blijven..
Ook zij ze daarbijdat ze soms denk aan of het beter zou zijn als we niet meer bij elkaar zouden zijn, alhoewel ze dit nu niet wilt.. (geloof me dat deed heel erg pijn..)

ik heb gevraagd of ze nie liever wilt om samen echt eerst alles te proberen voordat je/we iets doen..

Ze is terughouden heel erg wat betreft praten met de dokter, wat ze overigens wel 1 keer heeft gedaan maar toen moest ze beginnen met de pil veranderen en ze is daarna nooit meer gegaan..

Ik maak me zorgen.. Ik zit er de hele dag mee in m'n hoofd al had ik dit niet verwacht, aangezien we ook over samenwonen praten voor over een kleine 2jaar en zij begint al wel eens over kinderen (over jaar of 8/9..) 

We hebben bijna tot geen ruzies e.d. En zijn elkaar trouw,

ik ga hier als dit door gaat kapot aan.. Ik zie mijn vriendin, samen in bad samen in bed samen dingen doen, maar een echte uitgebreide zoen is lang geleden, het zelfde geld voor vrijen.. Ik zou echt zo graag, al is het eens per Week of minder gewoon in elkaars armen willen liggen terwijl je elkaar aan kijkt diep in de ogen met je armen om elkaar heen.. En dan uitgebreid van elkaar lief hebben en vrijen..

Nu droom ik alleen van als m'n vriendin naast me licht en dan kan ik moeilijk slapen en krijg dan overal jeuk omdat ik het niet van me kan af zetten.

Tuurlijk geniet ik van de rest van de dag en als ik met de arm om haar heen heerlijk samen kan slapen tegen haar aan, dan voel ik me prettig en geborgen.

Het gaat steeds meer aan me vreten maar ik geef niet op.


Mvg, allemaal

----------


## Francesco

Je probleem loopt nu vanaf 4 september 2008. Het is nu februari 2010
Je hebt onderweg hier vele tips gekregen. 
Wil je op deze manier oud worden?
Geef haar de bons en wordt gelukkig met de vele meisjes die 
wel met jou eerlijkheid en openheid kunnen omgaan.
Of hou je ons allen voor de gek of aan het lijntje?
Ook aan meedenken zijn volgens mij grenzen.
Het ga je goed.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gozer,

In elk geval goed dat jullie gepraat hebben...
Heeft je vriendin ook aangegeven wat ze bedoelt met de passie die zij mist? Er is namelijk niks mis mee om niet altijd aan de praat te zijn tijdens een etentje, soms hoef je niks te zeggen (althans in mijn ogen)... 
Misschien kan je haar vragen naar haar fantasietjes en dat jullie daar op doorgaan als je haar aan het strelen bent?
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je het fijn vind geborgen te zijn bij haar, maar ook dat je graag intiemer wil zijn en de passie die jij voelt met haar wil delen!
Ik hoop echt voor je dat het goed gaat komen!
Heel veelsterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Fancesco,

Je hebt helemaal gelijk dat er grenzen zijn, maar voor ieder mens is die grens anders...
Als je van iemand houdt, daar een toekomst mee wilt en het op een minpunt(je) na verder wel allemaal goed gaat, dan blijf je proberen dat punt(je) veranderd te krijgen en blijf je hoop houden op dat het goed gaat komen... totdat je natuurlijk die grens bereikt hebt... 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hey Fancesco,
> 
> Je hebt helemaal gelijk dat er grenzen zijn, maar voor ieder mens is die grens anders...
> Als je van iemand houdt, daar een toekomst mee wilt en het op een minpunt(je) na verder wel allemaal goed gaat, dan blijf je proberen dat punt(je) veranderd te krijgen en blijf je hoop houden op dat het goed gaat komen... totdat je natuurlijk die grens bereikt hebt... 
> 
> Liefs Luuss


Mooi gezegd Luuss!! Helemaal mee eens!

----------


## Gozer1987

Hee Francesco ik weet wat je bedoeld, maar ik heb het hier voornamelijk over een probleem, als de rest helemaal goed zit dan ben ik niet het type om zo gemakkelijk hier afstand van te doen, ik heb heel veel leuke tijden en die zal ik ook nog krijgen mag ik hopen, ik wil eerst zeker weten dat ik/we alles heb geprobeerd voordat ik beslissingen ga nemen, aangezien ik pas sinds een paar dagen van m'n vriendin weet dat ze de passie mist betekent dit voor mij ook dat er iets bekend is en voor het eerst een "reden"
heb.
Dit heeft een poos geduurd maar m'n vriendin wilt het samen gaan proberen op te lossen, ik zal proberen er meer vaart bij te zetten maar tevens ook niks onder druk te zetten.

Ik heb wel geduld, aangezien we verder het heel goed vinden, gelukkig.

Allemaal bedankt voor de steun en reacties.

Overigens ben ik er van overtuigd dat er meer mensen zijn die dezelfde problemen hebben en daar uiteindelijk een goede weg in hebben gevonden.

Ik heb goede hoop, toen we probeerde af te spreken dat er 4 weken geen seks mocht zijn Bleek er de volgende week toen het "niet mocht" wel passie te zijn, zoals eerder omschreven, wat voor mij betekent dat: "als het niet mag of moet " dat er dan wel iets is wat ook haar "passie en zin" opdrijft.

Het klinkt misschien stom maar toch hoop ik op een goede afloop.
Misschien kom ik er dan te laat achter dat het niet geholpen heeft maar dan wil ik zeker weten dat alles geprobeerd is.

Mvg.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gozer,

Ik vind het zo ontzettend lief van je dat je zoveel geduld met je vriendin hebt, iedere andere gek had haar zo kunnen laten vallen, en jij probeerd alles om het haar ook goed te maken! Daar heb ik echt dikke respect voor!

Ook ben ik blij voor je dat je nu zelf dingen ondervind, zoals die afspraak van 4 weken geen seks, en dan wel de passie voelen! Nu weet jij tenminste waar je aan toe bent!

Ik heb er echt de volle vertrouwen in dat het helemaal goed gaat komen tussen jullie!! Succes!!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ebroe

beste

Ik hoop dat je probleem nu al opgelost is met jou en je vriendin,,
maar aangezien je zelf zei dat je vriendin het zelf ambetant en niet leuk vind ging er een lampje bij me branden

ik heb ooit een bepaalde pil genomen (die redelijk zwaar was) en hierdoor had ik ging zin meer in sex(het is ook te vinden op de bijsluiter) vermindering van libido 

ik had geen zin in sex ,, toch nie om er aan te beginnen. Ik ben dus uiteindelijk gewoon vernadert van pil ik neem nu een lichte pil ( Yasminelle) 

Vraag haar of zij geen zin heeft of er iets scheelt ,, als ze geen zin heeft kan je haar misschien over die libido vermindering spreken. Wie weet is dit wel het probleem

Want elke vrouw weet wel dat het normaal is om elke week te vrijen en het is toch een uiting van liefde. Trouwens is het ook heel ongezond voor de man om niet te lossen  :Smile:  je wilt toch geen blue balls

veel succes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gozer,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
We zijn 4 week verder, is er inmiddels al verandering opgetreden?

@ Ebroe,
Goed dat je jou ervaring ook meegeeft! Misschien dat Gozer of iemand anders wat met jou tip kan!
Niet voor iedereen is het 'normaal' om iedere week of iedere zoveel tijd te vrijen, maar het is wel een hele fijne en intieme manier om liefde te tonen en zeker ook wel belangrijk in een relatie!

----------


## Gozer1987

Op termijn lijkt het ietsje beter te gaan, het is gewoon een super meid.. Echt.. Maar het is nog steeds moeilijk, en ze wilt niet echt variatie, maargoed het is beter als min laatste post.

Mvg mensen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gozer,
Fijn dat het ietsje beter lijkt te gaan.
Misschien dat het tijdn odig heeft voordat er variatie kan komen, geniet intussen van datgene wat jullie wel delen op intiem gebied!

----------


## ikke64

Ik moet toch eens de tijd nemen om dit hele topic te lezen.
Wat ik reeds heb gelezen is zeker interressant.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Josie72

Ik heb dit allemaal eens gelezen en wil dan ook mijn verhaal kwijt.
Je hoort zo vaak dat de vrouw bijna geen zin heeft, maar wat als de man bijna geen aanleiding geeft??
Ik heb al een lange relatie van 15 jaar en de sex is altijd goed geweest bij ons, ik moet wel zeggen dat ik altijd meer zin gehad heb dan hem, ik heb nu nog altijd zin.. maar mijn man heeft de laatste twee jaar bijna geen zin meer.
Verder gaat het goed tussen ons, hij is lief voor mij en hij houdt ook echt van mij, dat merk ik aan alles.
Maar als ik hem confronteer met het feit dat ik de lichamelijke intimiteit mis dan zegt hij dat hij er gewoon niet zo bij nadenkt en dat hij stress heeft enz enz.

Ik word er echt gek van, je gaat jezelf zo onaantrekkelijk voelen en je wordt er ook nog eens gefrustreerd door, en je humeur wordt er ook niet beter door als je bijna geen sex krijgt. Het is inmiddels al 6 weken geleden.
Je hoort ook weleens dat mannen gemiddeld 45 keer per dag aan sex denken... nou dat heb ik een keer aan hem gevraagd maar hij heeft zelfs dagen dat ie er niet aan denkt.
Ik denk dat ik, als vrouw er veel meer aan denk op een dag dan hij.
Ik denk dan ook dat hij gewoon te weinig testosteron heeft.
Het is zelfs zo erg, dat als hij dan eindelijk na al die weken komt voor sex, ik express nee zeg om hem boos te krijgen, maar dat maakt hem dan niks uit en zegt hij gewoon oke en dan lekker gaat slapen.... nou bijna elke man die dan geweigerd word is daar echt niet blij mee!!

Ik heb altijd geroepen als ik in een relatie terechtkom waar de sex niks meer voorstelt, ik weg zou gaan, maar ik hou echt wel van hem en baal er echt van dat de intimiteit er niet meer is, en toch kan ik dan de stap niet zetten om weg te gaan, want ik wil wel heel graag sex. Het was vroeger altijd zo goed tussen ons, waarom kan dat niet gewoon zo blijven??

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Josie,

Laat ik beginnen met te vertellen dat stress het beste anticonceptie middel is dat er bestaat. De zin in sex verdwijnt bij vrijwel iedereen is mijn ervaring inmiddels. Misschien kun je helpen de stress bij je man te verminderen. Misschien kan hij er zelf wat aan doen. Want buiten het feit dat jij tekort kort op sexueel gebied is stress gewoon niet gezond.

Verder lees ik dat de gevoelens die jij hebt niet anders zijn dan die van mij. Ik ben een man maar het gemis van intimiteit, het gevoel gek te worden, te onaantrekkelijk gaan vinden, zeker ook het gefrustreerd raken en ook mijn humeur lijd er onder. Ik heb sex altijd wel belangrijker gevonden dat zij maar toch hebben we ook een goede periode gehad.

Vroeger hield ik het niet voor mogelijk dat ik mijn relatie met haar zou verbreken als de sex niets meer was maar daar ben ik op terug gekomen. Ik wil haar en de kinderen (13, 19 en 22) niet kwijt. Maar ik denk er regelmatig aan om de lust buitenshuis te zoeken. Je hoort af en toe dat het heel goed werkt. Maar a staat mijn echtgenoot daar niet voor open. b Ik zou niet weten hoe ik dat zou moeten aanpakken. c eerlijheid is het belangrijkste binnen een relatie, dus vreemdgaan zonder dat zij het weet is vooralsnog geen optie.
Hoe het nu verder moet weet ik niet. Maar net als bij jou is dit onderwerp moeilijk/niet bespreekbaar. Ik hou van haar, soms zou ik willen dat het anders was  :Wink:  Dan was opstappen minder ingewikkeld/moeilijk. Binnen kort maar weer eens proberen om het te bepraten.

Hou je haaks en ik hoop dat de er iets aan zijn stress te doen is en je de intimiteit terug vind.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Josie72

Hoi Ikke,

Bedankt voor je reactie.
Bij ons is het onderwerp wel bespreekbaar en volgens mijn man is er dan ook niks aan de hand. Ik moet wel zeggen dat hij nooit zoals andere mannen geweest is zeg maar. Als hij zegt dat hij er gewoon niet zo bij nadenkt dan is dat ook wel zo. In mijn vorige relatie had ik niets eens tijd om er zelf bij na te denken, dat deed mijn partner van toen wel. Daarom is het ook zo moeilijk als je iemand treft die dan heel anders is.
Maar dan nog is het zo dat het in de beginjaren heel anders was allemaal.
Toen dacht hij er wel veel meer aan als nu, dus wijt ik het toch aan de leeftijd misschien, en aan de stress dan. Maar de stress verminderen helpt bij hem niet. 
Ik zeg ook altijd dat juist doordat je sex hebt de stress even verdwijnt, maar blijkbaar ziet hij dat niet zo. En dan nog, ik kan niet alles op de stress gooien want daar ligt het niet alleen aan.

Hij heeft gewoon minder zin als mij, dat is altijd al zo geweest.
En om het buitenshuis te gaan zoeken zie ik niet zitten, dat zou dan alleen maar uit lust zijn, en dat is makkelijk voor veel mannen, maar als vrouw moet er toch echt wel gevoel bij zitten, of moet je gek op iemand zijn voordat je
zoiets doet. Ik zou het niet zomaar met een vreemde kunnen doen, puur voor de sex. Ik weet ook als ik dat wel zou doen dat ik dan gevoelens voor die persoon zou krijgen en mijn huidige relatie dan kapot zou gaan.
Ik moet zeggen als ik bijvoorbeeld alleen uit zou gaan, wat ik niet doe, dat ik dan niet voor mezelf in zou staan als ik aandacht zou krijgen van iemand anders. Maar dat zal dan waarschijnlijk ook met een paar glazen alcohol op zijn haha.

En het is gewoon moeilijk want een betere man kan ik me niet voorstellen, hij is echt een lieve, zorgzame man die alles voor mij over heeft en mij ook echt laat zien dat hij veel van mij houdt. 
Wat me wel opvalt is dat je op een gegeven moment eraan gewent raakt dat je weinig sex hebt, en dat je zelf ook gewoon nog weinig zin hebt, in ieder geval veel minder zin als vroeger, het lijkt wel of het een gewenning wordt dan. En dan heb je weleens een dag dat je compleet gefrustreerd bent maar ook dat gaat over. Dus misschien moeten we er maar gewoon mee leren leven of zo! 

Groetjes

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Josie,

Ook ik ken het gevoel van gewenning. Alleen de dagen dat je gefrustreerd bent, zijn er en blijven er. Masterberen helpt wel maar niet echt en ook niet lang.
Ik wilde ook niet adviseren om het buitenshuis te zoeken  :Wink:  Maar het feit dat je al aangeeft dat je niet voor je zelf instaat geeft al aan dat het probleem erg groot is. Verbagataliseer het dan ook niet. Als je behoefte hebt aan sex crieër dan een sfeertje, en maak hem duidelijk waar je zin in hebt. "ik denk er niet aan" gaat dan even niet op. En als hij net zo veel van jou houd als jij van hem zal hij daar zeker gevoelig voor zijn. Al knuffelen jullie alleen maar. Vaak is dat voor mij, als het al gebeurt, al voldoende om er een paar dagen tegen te kunnen. Ik hoop dat het allemaal beter gaat. 
BTW. Ik heb in het verleden sint-janskruit gebruikt, homeopathie van de kruitvat eigen merk, tegen de stress. Bij mij werkte het erg goed, geen enkele bijwerking. En ik voelde me echt veel beter, meer energie, meer plezier in mijn leven, minder down en ook sliep ik stukken beter. Zonder, overdag, slaperig te zijn of zo. Misschien zou je man dat eens moeten proberen. Misschien komt hij daarmee op een voor jullie allebei aanvaardbaar niveau, zoals het vroeger was.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Gatogoloso

Misschien moet je niets meer aangeven (aandringen) maar werkelijk belangstelling tonen voor haar motieven. Uiteindelijk gaat het erom dat jullie allebei duidelijkheid erover krijgen, dat jullie allebei helder weet wat hij/zij kan verwachten van de andere.

----------

